

Separating Data from Puppet Code - peterb
http://puppetlabs.com/blog/the-problem-with-separating-data-from-puppet-code/_content=separatingdataandcode

======
brugidou
working link: [http://puppetlabs.com/blog/the-problem-with-separating-
data-...](http://puppetlabs.com/blog/the-problem-with-separating-data-from-
puppet-code/)

